
Show HN: PodBinge – Listen through podcast backlogs like an audiobook - CoreFailure
https://podbinge.app
======
CoreFailure
Hey HN, creator here. Near the end of 2019 I got the idea to listen through
the backlog of some of my favorite long-running shows that had been going
since 2010. It was possible, but not easy in most podcast clients I found, and
none made it especially easy to just keep listening without manually
downloading episodes or gave me an idea of my progress.

Podbinge is best suited for when you want to listen through a podcast from
start to finish. Audio dramas like "The Program" make this feel like your
listening to an audiobook, where long running comedy series like My Brother,
My Brother and Me can give you a tour of the pop culture of the moment and
catch you up with the in-jokes with rest of the fandom.

This is my first top-to-bottom made and released product, so feedback is very
much welcome and appreciated. There's no revenue generating functionality yet,
but I'm looking at adding support for binging multiple podcasts at once and
interweaving episodes chronologically as a premium feature. Let me know what
you think!

